# Night Rage Costume



## deathstate (Sep 5, 2008)

*I havent bought one*

I haven't bought one but it looks like the same costume to me but the pic is on a mannequin and that is 6' plus and the video is on a short bad actor that is squatting way to much and needs a hair dresser that was the first thing I noticed was a way better do in the pic and limp hair over the face in the video hope this helps


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

LOL, that video is hilarious! I hadn't seen that before. I can just hear the director... "look left, look right, look left again, now right again, lean back and howl... now repeat!"

We sell the Night Rage costume (or at least we used to - Morris won't be carrying these costumes anymore and we used to get them there). I think it looks a lot better than in that video - not nearly as hairy, although I haven't personally seen one out of the box since Halloween 2007. Obviously the video was made by the horror dome folks since it's on their site, so maybe they have gotten hairier over time. The only issue I had with them is that you see out of the neck, which was hairy to start with and you had to trim some of the fur off so that you could see at all. Not the best visibility, but overall the Night Terrors are cool costumes. We still carry a few of the other styles like The Creature, The Caretaker, and Wares the Clown, all good stuff.... but I am still chuckling about the video


----------



## shopcomparecostumes (Jul 7, 2009)

That site surprised me... Lolz because of the backround sound effect.... But the Costumes look great... Im impressed..


----------

